# Bild in Illustration umwandeln (Flash)



## Jamonit (24. April 2004)

Hi,

hab eben in der  Zeitschrift "DAC" das Interview mit Patrick Morgan gelesen. Auf die Frage, warum er für seine Illustrationen Flash benutzt schreibt er: 



> Ich verwende Flash manchmal, wenn ich ein Bild auf die Schnelle durchpausen und in eine Illustration umwandeln möchte und keine Arbeit damit haben möchte. Viele Designer arbeiten so und ziehen im runde nur ein Foto in Flash, erzeugen ein Bitmap und Flash paust diese automatisch durch.



Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären, wie genau er das macht ? Hab rumprobiert, aber nicht wirklich ein brauchbares Ergebnis bekommen.

thx
Jamonit


----------



## vOlcer (25. April 2004)

datei-importieren-in bühne importieren-(wenn nötig über quicktime auf ja)

dann das bild makieren(sollte aber schon makiert sein)

modifizieren(oben im menu)-bitmap-bitmap nachzeichnen-ok(oder einstellungen noch verfeinern)

peace


----------



## Jamonit (25. April 2004)

danke dir !


----------

